# Got TBI, PTSD, Depression, Anxiety?



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 28, 2015)

This is a Joe Rogan Podcast with Dr Mark Gordon and former Green Beret Andrew Marr, discussing some interesting research with regards to using natural sources to deal with the above listed conditions. If you are suffering, or know of people who are, or are still being exposed, its worth your time to listen to it. Some really good information worth researching....


----------



## Etype (Sep 30, 2015)

If it's as good as the DR says, hopefully it gains some traction.  Medication doesn't fix it, and therapy/counseling/groups just teach you to deal with it.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 1, 2015)

Here is a link to go wit the video for those who need to read instead of seeing.  I know of several group guys who are being treated this way for TBI issues and it is yielding fantastic results. Once I convince the VA that my memory issues and lapse in concentration, that were not present prior to the second blast, are the result of blasts then I will start the treatments as well.

Meet The Sergeant On A Mission To Reform Military Health Care


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 1, 2015)

surgicalcric said:


> Here is a link to go wit the video for those who need to read instead of seeing.  I know of several group guys who are being treated this way for TBI issues and it is yielding fantastic results. Once I convince the VA that my memory issues and lapse in concentration, that were not present prior to the second blast, are the result of blasts then I will start the treatments as well.
> 
> Meet The Sergeant On A Mission To Reform Military Health Care



Are these treatments approved by the VA?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 1, 2015)

TF Dagger has been working with guys to get them Hyperbaric-Hyperoxygenation treatment in conjunction with therapy and Hormone replacement - they've had good results for the guys they've put through the Tx.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 1, 2015)

surgicalcric said:


> Here is a link to go wit the video for those who need to read instead of seeing.  I know of several group guys who are being treated this way for TBI issues and it is yielding fantastic results. Once I convince the VA that my memory issues and lapse in concentration, that were not present prior to the second blast, are the result of blasts then I will start the treatments as well.
> 
> Meet The Sergeant On A Mission To Reform Military Health Care


Hit SOCOM Care Coalition for a trip through the Carrick Brain Center Program, did wonders for me.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm so glad to see innovative treatments and therapies. Too bad they didn't have these years ago. They might've saved a few of us from ourselves.


----------



## Etype (Oct 18, 2015)

I'd like to see some work also factoring in lead levels and other heavy metal exposure.

This is the new hot topic for folks who spend/spent lots of time in shoot houses.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 18, 2015)

Etype said:


> I'd like to see some work also factoring in lead levels and other heavy metal exposure.
> 
> This is the new hot topic for folks who spend/spent lots of time in shoot houses.


There is a facebook page dedicated to health problems in the SOF Community, good info.


----------



## Etype (Oct 19, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> There is a facebook page dedicated to health problems in the SOF Community, good info.


Could you link it?


----------

